# How to polish aluminum poling platform



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use RejeX


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

We use this on the big boat

https://showboatcustomcoating.com


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.nevrdull.com/

https://www.amazon.com/Basch-Never-Dull-Metal-Polish/dp/B0014IGAWO


around forever.................


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Had many a NeverDull parties on a 61' custom sportfish I ran...

NeverDull work great but does not protect, use a ceramic sealer or COLLINITE LIQUID INSULATOR WAX #845.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Once you get it in good shape, hit with Woody Wax every couple of months and it should stay looking good.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

What is on the nevrdull wading and does it have any negative interactions with fiberglass finishes?


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I've been using NevrDull on my poling platform to try to clean it up as it was quite oxidized. At first, it looks amazing, and then it seems to not look quite as good as I thought. I need to read up on what it's actually _*doing*._ There are still 'bumps' or 'pits' of oxidation that I'd like to get rid of. Maybe I should worry about other things but it's just sitting there awaiting a mirror polish!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

If it’s bad, wheel acid from a truck stop. Then, you’ll need to protect it with some wax or sealer.


----------

